
Google: Make source code available after innovation is complete - DanielRibeiro
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GBSGBbc9UtA/TmexwLaJN9I/AAAAAAAAAKs/06OaexCT5Ms/s1600/Lead%2Bdevice%2Bconcept.png
======
zoowar
All those 'really smart' people and this is their result? "Takeaway: Provide
incentives--carrots rather than sticks"

